# Any news on digital books?



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

The title says it.

As I understand it, there was an intention for the Black Library digital book thing to get some coverage at GDUK.

Does anyone have any news with particular reference to whether the back catalogue is going to be available and whether it's just going to be novels/short stories/ezine or whether the ninety odd page books like xenology will be available?


----------



## Daz (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm hoping for some good news here, too. I was so happy when I saw that they were going to distribute books online. I had just purchased my eBook reader when I found out, which helps a little there


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Black Library Digital had a quiet presence at GDUK. Their e-book store will be going live in mid-October and will have formats for the iPad, Kindle and iPhone amongst others.

They intend to eventually have their entire catalogue available, though begged for patience as this will obviously take time.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Phil73805 said:


> Black Library Digital had a quiet presence at GDUK. Their e-book store will be going live in mid-October and will have formats for the iPad, Kindle and iPhone amongst others.
> 
> They intend to eventually have their entire catalogue available, though begged for patience as this will obviously take time.


I'm not sure how much time it would really take. Most books have to stored as a file type, you just need a conversion program. Unless BL is using an old school printing press


----------



## Daz (Sep 26, 2010)

There is usually more to it than just changing the file format and putting them on the site, but I don't know how much they would actually have to do since they own and publish all of the books themselves already.

I guess it depends on what DRM and stuff they're putting on the eBooks. They may also be testing the books on various readers, just to be sure.

I just finished reading all of the good books I have on my Kobo, so I want this to hurry up


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm not sure about the P.O.D. range - I'll direct the question to the Right Person [tm] and let you know.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you for the information/assistance so far.

I presently have too many books (is that actually possible?) and i am seriously considering a Kindle, or the like, to replace the Black Library stuff. However, I think i might develop a tic if half my BL collection is digital and half paper.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi

Have asked the BL Digital team re: P.O.D. titles and it looks like yes, they will probably ultimately feature in the digital range. However, not immediately!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I think my eyes would bleed after reading from a screen for to long!


----------



## Daz (Sep 26, 2010)

That's actually not an issue as long as you have the right reader.

Something like an iPad is a pain to read from as it has a backlight, like a computer screen. An e-ink device, such as the kobo, doesn't have a backlight, and actually looks like real paper. Reading from it is just the same.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Found this:


_It’s fitting to close this report with the Black Library, which, it’s fair to say, seemed to own Games Day 2010. What with the roll out of their writing talent, the announcement of the new open submissions period and their sales booth in prime position in the centre of the mail hall, it’s easy to see that the success of Games Workshop’s publishing arm has seen it grow in stature. Sunday’s announcement of Black Library’s new digital books was well-received and will bring the battlefields of both Warhammer worlds to iPads everywhere when they launch later this autumn. *Delivering the full range of the publisher’s books – both those currently in print and those which sold out years ago *– will delight many who remember the early releases, including Ian Watson’s iconic Space Marine, so fondly._

http://www.sfx.co.uk/2010/09/27/games-day-2010-report/

Whoop whoop!


----------



## Cloysterpete (Apr 30, 2010)

I wonder why the report mentions ipads specifically?, there media devices not e-readers. Same with the promo image on black library, it's all ipad this and ipod touch that, not a Kindle or Sony reader in sight. Not many non-e-book readers seem to realise that hardly anyone actually uses their ipad as a reading device, serious readers read on a Kindle. Amazon outsells the itunes store in e-book sales by a vast amount and 80% of those books are read on it's Kindle devices. 

I went and bought a Kindle as there is no-way I'm reading on ipad, even though I have the Kindle app on it.


----------



## Daz (Sep 26, 2010)

Because Apple is just ubiquitous. Seriously, everyone seems to have an iPhone these days. I would frankly laugh at a digital publisher if they limited themselves to eBooks on Apple platforms. I wouldn't read any books on any of their platforms. Or anything with a standard LCD screen screen, for that matter.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Agreed, id rather it be on the amazon kindle, if i had the cash i would buy one.


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

I read books on my PDA/Smartphone, I have for years. When I read normal books, my vision gets blurry for a bit. I can read Digital devices no probs. I actually have about 3 BL books that I bought last two months that I have not opened yet due to eye strain, so the digital thing for me would be well worth it.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

The books are available in Kindle format and what with the whole e-ink lark you can comfortably read for hours without hurting your eyes.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

Personally I can't wait for the audio book download to go live. I have a 45 minute commute to work and can't wait to start my day out with some Space Marine action.


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

Would be lovely, is some way to perhaps get digital versions of books we already own.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Agreed, I've pretty much run out of space for my books at home.

My work lot go a bit grumpy as i had, like, 20books on/around my desk.


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

I see the BL website is launching Tom ?

Starting off with Free E-book Fridays for next 4 Fridays ?

They should do one from each major Series...

If First Heretic is available for purchase, Borders Bookstore will never see me again that's for damn sure...Even though I get a 30-40% Discount there.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yup, free books for the next 5 fridays! Awesome, innit?

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Digital


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

'First and Only' Released on BL Digital for Download !!


----------



## Daz (Sep 26, 2010)

First and Only this week.

edit: Oh, beaten. By over an hour. Why didn't your post show up when I *JUST* clicked into the thread? :V


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't believe the pushed back launch till November.. Seriously man.


"Yes we will - our first two will be A Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns"


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fantastic news. It's nice to finally have a legit BL novel on my reader.


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Fantastic news. It's nice to finally have a legit BL novel on my reader.


Wassat hmm...


----------



## Daz (Sep 26, 2010)

Nightbringer is the new one.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Probably all going to be the first in a very old series


----------



## Daz (Sep 26, 2010)

Which isn't a bad idea, really. I haven't read a lot of them, that's for sure...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

_Trollslayer_ now available for download!


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Daz said:


> Which isn't a bad idea, really. I haven't read a lot of them, that's for sure...


I have them all but they're a bit old and starting to fall apart so I'm not complaining


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Some of mine are starting to look worse for wear, mega sunbleached from spending many an month in a window sill!


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I predict Space Wolf as the final one.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I dunno the other ones have been from ongoing series. I think they will pick something that still has new titles coming out in order to get more readers for those series.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Just had a look at the BL website, and you can now preorder for December the ebook versions of _Wulfrik_ and _Dead Men Walking,_ along with the mp3 of _Garro: Oath of Moment._ Happy Christmas to me!


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Newest free one is Honour of the grave. The first in the new POD omnibus


----------

